# PRTA, Twin Bridges, MT



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

Any news on call backs etc...?


----------



## leslie luray (Jul 18, 2009)

Qual resuts 1st Moose/ H Susan Wing
2nd Georgia/ H Steve Parker
3rd Fire/ H Eric Fangsrud
4th Gus/ H Eric Fangsrud
RJ Casey/ H Eric Fangsrud

Not sure of the Jams


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

Great job on back to back wins Moose and Susan!

Dave, is that your boy "Fire" with the 3rd? 

Congrats to all.

Any word on the Open call backs?


----------



## TTELLIW (Dec 29, 2005)

Congrats, Susan You Are On A Roll - You Have Got To Be In 7th Heaven.
Great Showing For The Eric Clan - Congrats.


----------



## Wyldfire (Sep 24, 2003)

Congrats to Hambone and his dog Gynni for their JAM in the Q! I know he Scott has puts lots of work in on his dog.


----------



## Ruth (Nov 12, 2008)

Congratulations to Susan Wing. Now you'll play with the big dogs
Congratulations to Marie and Casey for the RJ. and Dave Cheatham's Fire 
3rd place.


----------



## dscheat (Feb 22, 2009)

Rick_C said:


> Great job on back to back wins Moose and Susan!
> 
> Dave, is that your boy "Fire" with the 3rd?
> 
> ...


yes it is..I guess Fire is working for Eric! I am excited!


----------



## dscheat (Feb 22, 2009)

Eric is such a hard worker...and Karol K. did such a nice job with his basics..and Doris worked with him as a puppy. Woo hoo. How about all those goldens? Go team Gold! Congrats Marie and Congrats to John!


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2009)

Congrats to Susan and Moose Dave and Fire and Marie and Casey!


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

OPEN
1st Karl Gunzer and Bowie QUALIFIES FOR NATIONAL
2nd Richard Underwood
3rd Don Remien and Berte
4th Erik Fangsrud and Ninja

several jams, don't know them all, sorry


----------



## moonstonelabs (Mar 17, 2006)

DERBY RESULTS:

1st EMMITT - Rob Erhardt
2nd SMOOTH - Lorna Kolstad
3rd HUCK - Eric Fangsrud
4th HAMMER - Don Remien
RJ Turbo; JAM - LIVVY and several other JAMS, sorry couldn't get names.

Sarita


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Big congrats to Emmitt, Rob, Sarita and Bill!!


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

leslie luray said:


> Qual resuts 1st Moose/ H Susan Wing
> 2nd Georgia/ H Steve Parker
> 3rd Fire/ H Eric Fangsrud
> 4th Gus/ H Eric Fangsrud
> ...


Susan and Moose once again smoked the Q.Congratulations. Just to clarify I ran Casey. I guess I need to emove Eric's name as second handler from EE. Congratulatioms to Steve Dave, John and Cheryl and of course Eric.
The Jams are:34,22,25,18,15,9


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Amateur Results:

1. Robb's Mia Hambone, o/h Richard Underwood, completes AFC and qualifies for Amateur National.
2. FC AFC Nebo's Grandma Ruby, o/h Al Wilson
3. Little Dipper Darby, o/h Glenda Brown
4. Lacrosse Adirondac Co-Pilot o/h Steve Low
RJ FC AFC Chippewa Wilson, o/h Barb Furlano
J Shadow's Whiteshoes, o/h Glenda Brown
J Star Spangled Girl II MH, o/h Alice Woodyard
J. High Tech CPU, o/h Janet Olson

This is three year old Pilot's first All-Age placement, on the second anniversary of his dad, Cody's Amateur second at the same trial.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2009)

CONGRATS Sarita and Bill on Emmitts Derby Win


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Good on you Steve, for your amateur 4th.


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

Congratulations Karl on the open win! And Steve, Glenda, Janet? Way to go! Rob wins the derby? A great day for the Ronan folks.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Way to go Miss Glenda and Steve!
Wow - way to step up to the plate Pilot - good on you young un!


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Congratulations Glenda!!! 

Steve & Sally-Cody knows you & Pilot are carrying the torch!! Soooo happy for you!!

M


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

stevelow said:


> Amateur Results:
> 
> 1. Robb's Mia Hambone, o/h Richard Underwood, completes AFC and qualifies for Amateur National.
> 2. FC AFC Nebo's Grandma Ruby, o/h Al Wilson
> ...


Boy, the apple didn't fall far from the tree there, did it? Big Congrats, Steve! 



OK, you too, Glenda. LOL


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Steve and Pilot.


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Congratulations to Karl Gunzer on Bowie's Open win, Richard Underwood on Mia's Amateur win and Open second, Susan Wing on Moose's Qual win, and Rob Erhardt and owners BIll and Sarita McKnight on Emmit's Derby win. Also congrats to all the othe Mission Valley folks with placements and wins, including Eric, Don, Glenda, Janet, Alice, Marie, Barb, Lorna and any others whom I may have missed.

Also, many thanks for the great job of running the trial in Bill and Tammy Totten's absence go to Mike and Julie Heard, John and Kerry Payne and all the other good people who pitched in. Our prayers or Bill and Tammy.


----------



## JackCreek (Oct 12, 2008)

Wyldfire said:


> Congrats to Hambone and his dog Gynni for their JAM in the Q! I know he Scott has puts lots of work in on his dog.


I had the pleasure of watching Gynni run - what a beauty! I'm sure that we will see more of this duo


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Awesome job Richard, for the near Doubleheader!!!! and one of the first to qualify for K Falls! Congrats on the great weekend! Happy to see the Shaq puppies doing well in the Derby, too.
Lynn


----------



## FOWLMOUTHED RETRIEVERS (Apr 28, 2009)

Way To Go Steve And Georgia


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

stevelow said:


> Amateur Results:
> 
> 1. Robb's Mia Hambone, o/h Richard Underwood, completes AFC and qualifies for Amateur National.
> 2. FC AFC Nebo's Grandma Ruby, o/h Al Wilson
> ...


........... Congratulations! , Steve and "Pilot" !!   !!! ....and, Glenda !!! WOW !


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Congrats to Glenda, Steve and Janet on their Amateur. Also congrats to Karl for winning the Open with Bowie and qualifiying for the National.


----------



## TBell (Apr 1, 2004)

If you'd like to view photos of all these great dogs, please see our Event Photos at http://www.findretrievers.com/phanfare/index.php

Click on Slideshow to view the whole trial in a neat format!


----------

